

Want to accomplish your goals? Become a finisher - jsonmez
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2014/12/29/want-accomplish-goals-become-finisher/

======
mooreds
Saying no is so important, but hard to do. So, how do you say no to the shiny
objects? Well, you have to have a long term goal.

It's ok for long term goals to change, but if you don't have that guidestar,
you end up haring off, and even if you finish projects, they aren't cohesive.
Take it from me, I've done this (check out my blog, in my profile, if you
don't believe me).

Of course, like much advice, this is much easier said than done.

